# Scent Control??



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Here in SW Miss where I Live Scent Control is Very Important whether Deer Hunting or Predator Hunting!*

*What Scent Control Procedures do You Prefer and Why?*

*I Found One called Ghost it is Very Very Effective, I also do my best to Utilize the wind in my favor. I also uilize Scentlock Clothing.*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The only scent control i've used for predators is to setup so that I can shoot them before they get my wind. If I had to jump through the hoops I do for deer hunting with predators, I don't think I would hunt them anymore to be honest. That's just too much work in my opinion.

I have scent-lock clothing, sprays, and all that for deer hunting. None of it goes with me when predator hunting though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't bother too much with scent control other than washing my camo shirt-jacket and Carhartt pants in scent wash which is uv free. Other than that I do as Chris said in an earlier post. having the wind in your favor is a big plus and so is movement control.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Where I hunt You Very Seldom Get a Shot At More Than A Hundred Yards, I Know Coyotes will Circle Downwind That is Why I am concerned about Scent Control.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Where I hunt You Very Seldom Get a Shot At More Than A Hundred Yards, I Know Coyotes will Circle Downwind That is Why I am concerned about Scent Control.


You gotta get em before they hit your scent cone. I think you're going to have a hard time fooling a coyotes nose. He's going to smell something regardless. Just be sure to setup so that you get them before they get your wind.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

It's such a pain in the butt. Wonder what guys did before we had all this fancy schmancy scent killer stuff. Bet they were just smarter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe you are correct ebbs, although it is probably a natural reaction for a coyote to circle down wind I think that there are a lot of coyotes out there that have a college degree in human avoidance. In the past five years the number of coyote hunters has probably quadrupled. Thats a lot of beginner learning stands. On the other hand I have been at it for sometime and still find myself educating them at times.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I started out really worrying about scent many years ago, don't even give it a thought now,, been over ran by so many dogs in different scenarios I can't count them.

All it does is give the dog another caution scent to be alerted to, possibly making them shy sooner than you need. In short shooting lanes and areas it's probably better to watch you wind then anything, but I don't do that anymore either for the same reason.

That being said I don't hunt in thick forest or stacked thick bushy areas, all my areas are wide open with only thick greasewood, sagebrush and cedar tress, some times its very thick but the dogs usually cross before or after, during the call to get a line on them. And I can see them usually hundreds of yards out. Though been a time or two I've been surprised with them being right on top of me.

I just set up quietly and go about calling and watching and listening, nothing then move to the next stand, not messing around time wise worrying about all that video education stuff.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well from the sound of things I should just set up where I can watch downwind and not worry too much about my Scent. I sincerely appreciate all of your comments. I am Still New and Still Learning Thanks for the Tips.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are definitly times and places where I think that scent control clothing may be of use for sure, if you have it and are having good luck then by all means keep using it. Conversely there are times when smelling like a easy meal isn't going to help you either, sometimes I think that they are not hungry they just want to see what all the commotion is about or maybe it's a sixth sense that "I need to get out of here" feeling. I think we humans have those feelings we are just to stupid to pick up on them(present company excepted).


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually keep a spray bottle of Scent Killer in my calling or hunting bag. The only time I have used it is when I feel I am on a good set, deer or predator, and the wind swirls or shifts. That has only been a couple of times but I have it if I need it. My main problem with scent control is some of the guys I have hunted in a blind with, they don't have it.


----------

